# Do you use CPA?



## DreamSeller (Jul 17, 2010)

title says it all
for those who dont know what this is heres a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_per_action
this thing can earn you serious amounts of money


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2010)

Certified Public Accountant? 

I have no websites at the moment so I don't have "Cost Per Action."


----------

